# Temaril and Cephalexin



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone successfully used Temaril and Cephalexin to stop itching and reduce inflamation caused by allergies? Did you experience any side effects, long term or short term?


Today I impulsively stopped at a different vet because my puppy is very itchy. They said he has allergies but they don't know if it's food or seasonal. They prescribed 1,000 mg of Cephalexin per day and 30 mg of Temaril for the first 3 days, and scheduled a recheck in 2 weeks. If the meds don't work, they want to change his food and possibly give him an injectable steroid.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Temaril for allergies? That's a synthetic morphine, not an antihistamine.


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

Morphine?

The doctor never mentioned morphine. The closest thing to morphine was an oral steroid. It's supposed to stop all of his itching and bring him back to when he didn't have the itchies. I'll call the vet in the morning to recheck the intended purpose of each prescription.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

When Taylor's allergies acted up he was prescribed prednisone and cephalexin, the first I believe was to stop the allergies and the latter was to fight off the skin infections so I can only speak of the two combined meds. Taylor peed, peed, peed and peed *lol. Poor guy, it was hard for him at first but it really helped with his skin. That being said we were careful not to rely on the prednison for long term (more then a couple consecutive summers) because it can have long term ill health effects. He was suffering from environmental allergies and since we move often we didn't need to go further in treatment because it was pretty much gone when we moved to a new city. Our vet did mention doing allergy shots if moving didn't help though.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Temaril P is often used in conjunction with cephalexin for skin problems.
http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_TM_compliance.pdf


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

I called the vet. They said:

Cephalexin = antibiotic
Temaril = steroid
*Benadryl = antihistamine

Since he still hasn't responded to any of the meds, they want me to give him 75 mg of benadryl a day along with the two prescriptions.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
my one sheltie was on cep for 30 days and also benadryl 50 for 10 days and it worked 
jamie


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Jamie,

Was your sheltie prescribed Cephalexin for 30 days from the beginning or was it after additional checkups? How soon did you see results? Did you find out what caused the itching?


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

If anyone wants to know, the itching stopped after I added benadryl to the other prescriptions. Unfortunately, it returned immediately after he finished the Cephalexin which was 3 days later.

Now he has an ear infection along with the severe itching.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

What food is he on? You're going to have to find the root cause of the problem, what he is allergic to. I'd personally start with his food as that's one of the most common allergies. I've done this with an English Bulldog who had continuous allergic reactions and was allergic not only to something in her food, but also to grass trust me it's NO fun!


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

He eats RAW food, mostly chicken but also turkey, beef, pork, and fish. I switched him to RAW food because he didn't want to eat Purina puppy chow and he was already itching.

What did/do you do for the grass allergy?

I think grass could be part of the problem. I thought it was just a coincidence, but I mowed the grass the day after he finished the Cephalexin. That's the same day he itched.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Talk to your vet about allergy treatment if that's what you suspect may be the problem. With Xena we kept her on the steroid and an allergy medication and kepy her of the grass right after it was mowed ( I mow in the evenings, it lets the grass 'heal' overnight and prevents the tips getting burned). There are other treatments for environmental allergies as well.


----------



## jcrattigan6557 (Jul 10, 2009)

My dog didn't take to well to Cephalexin either! He had a loss of appetite and he whimpered a lot. atleast I think this was due to the medication.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi big bear
yes the cef was for 30 days it took a good 7 days for results declyn gets 
something like hot spots i always keep some on hand just in case he has a break out i also give him fish oil he is 8
jamie


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

I probably should have used the Cephalexin for 30 days. It took a week before the itching stopped, I thought it was the benadryl. Luckily for us, the mixture of Cephalexin and Temaril didn't cause any poop or appetite problems. BUT after he stopped taking the Temaril he was constipated for a few days.


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

*Bad News*

I had an allergy test done almost 2 weeks ago and the results are finally in. The vet was confident it was his food but I was convinced it was not food but something outside. Well, he's allergic to GRASS and WEEDS. Lots of it. What's worse is he's allergic to a few trees and he recently learned he can lift his leg to pee on trees! The good news is the foods he's allergic to is not food that's included in his meals.


----------

